# Dash Light continuously blinks.



## oserlay (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R spec V, and i took all of my interior apart (not including dash), but seats, roof, carpeting, center council, and all of the basics...so i could put in dynomat. well while doing it im not positive because it was along time ago, there were either one set or two sets of wires that plug into the passenger bottom of the seat for either the airbag deploy or something. but for some reason now my Dash light in the direct center at the top...keeps flashing a seat belt or airbag something or other warning light. i just wanted to know if ne one knows that it will do that if its not plugged into the seat...or if it is something else? i would be extremely greatful...there is nothing worse than seeing a blinking light flashing all the time on the car.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

oserlay said:


> i just wanted to know if ne one knows that it will do that if its not plugged into the seat...or if it is something else?


I cant say for sure on the B15, but I can tell you that I have had this happen before on an integra. I used some wire to close the loop, since I had installed new seats. I would guess that you have the same problem.


----------



## Landjet (Oct 21, 2004)

My brother has this problem. He put racing seats in his 02 SpecV and drove around with the side airbags disconnected. That was 2 years ago and it's still blinking behind the black tape he put over the blinking light. We tried everything to get that light to go out. The code scanner won't reset it. Sorry. If you get it to go out email me. Thanks, Paul


----------

